# "Custom" Winchester 94 .30-30



## cmshoot (Sep 18, 2008)

A while back, I picked up one of those gold-plated Winchester 94 1866-1966 Commemorative rifles for super cheap.  Traded for it and ended up with about $225 in it.  It had been fired and was missing the box and papers, so no collector's value to it.

It came with a factory 20" heavy octagon barrel, gold-plated receiver and forend cap, brass buttplate, special markings on the tang and barrel, and a saddle ring.

I had been wanting a 16" beat-around .30-30 for a while now, and thought this would be a great candidate.

I cut the barrel to 16.25" and put a recessed crown on it.  Cutting the barrel back meant I also had to mill 2 new dovetails in the barrel, for the front sight and the magazine tube hanger.  I also had to drill a small recess for the screw on the magazine cap to seat into.

Replaced the barrel mounted rear sight with a decorative filler and put a Williams receiver-mounted peep sight on it.  I used a Marble sourdough front sight with a brass insert.

Send it to Accurate Plating and Weaponry and had them coat all the metal in black and gray CeraKote.

Next step is to take it to Bo Ballard for a custom leather stock cuff with cartridge loops in it.  I'll probably have some border stamping on it, nuttin' fancy since the rifle has a very "basic" look to it, I think.

I'm taking it to the range tomorrow for it's first test run.

The pics below are before and afters.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## Clemson (Sep 19, 2008)

Wear your earmuffs.  That cute little thang is gonna be louder than your first wife!

Clemson


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks nice!....but I don't know if I would not have looked around for a different boat paddle to rework.

cw


----------



## Terry May (Sep 19, 2008)

Very Cool


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 19, 2008)

great looking rifle!!!


----------



## cmshoot (Sep 19, 2008)

There is very little collector's value to most Winchesters, due to the high number of them that Winchester made.  I won't own a gun I don't shoot, so this one was perfect for me.

Got her sighted in today.  Shot a few groups of around 3" at 100yds with Federal 170grn Power Shocks.  I plan on using 170grn Silvertips, but haven't picked 'em up yet.  Hopefully, they'll shoot at least as well as the Feds.


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice rifle man, you did a great job.  I think it will be really handy.

If you want to borrow some dies holler and I will mail them to you.  I don't need them for awhile.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow! Load up some ammo for it and found out what it likes! Awesome looking gun!!!


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice work and very nice gun.  But I have to say I kind of liked how the original looked with the gold colored trimwork.


----------



## Swede (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool, I have a commemorative 94 that my dad gave me.  It's from about 1978 1 of 1000 Michigan lawman. It hung on the wall at my dads house until acouple years ago when he gave it to me. Gold plating is pitted everywhere along with the blueing. The gun has probably no collector value. 


How durable is the coating you put on it?   Would it fill in the engraving on mine?  Would the engraving need to be ground down?


----------



## BowHunter89 (Sep 23, 2008)

I personally think it looks much better all black. I am very partial to short rifles too.


----------



## gordylew (Sep 23, 2008)

Kudos to you. finally someone found a good use for a winchester commerative.
If I had a dollar for everyone of those I,ve seen that folks thought they were worth a fortune.  unfortunatly those folks never have the box and they have carried it through the brush. But when you tell them that their gun is worth no more then a run of the mill 94, they get all huffy.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 23, 2008)

gordylew said:


> Kudos to you. finally someone found a good use for a winchester commerative.
> If I had a dollar for everyone of those I,ve seen that folks thought they were worth a fortune.  unfortunatly those folks never have the box and they have carried it through the brush. But when you tell them that their gun is worth no more then a run of the mill 94, they get all huffy.



As far as my comments, I didn't mean I thought it would should be worth a fortune.  But the gold in the picture looked pretty decent and IMHO it reminds me more of the authentic old west just like it was.  Totally unique from the ones Walmart sold, that is up until they went out of production a year or two ago.

If I had bought that one, I think I would have taken a gamble and preserved it as is, even if I planned to beat it up in the woods, just to see what happens with future values.


----------



## Woodscrew (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks nice but no way I could have done that to that rifle. Looked to nice to begin with. I would have found a beater gun that needed reworking to fix up.


----------



## wildcatt (Oct 5, 2008)

*rifle*

they made a trapper 16" in 30/30.I dont know if you have been in a tunnel but winchesters are made no longer and have you seen the prices in gun shows.pre 64 run $700.they are going to have new ones but they will be made in japan.


----------



## cmshoot (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm aware they aren't made anymore, I'm part owner in a full-line gun store and attend the SHOT Show every year.

I got no use for a rifle that I won't shoot.  I got no use for a gold-plated rifle that ain't worth anymore than a standard .30-30.  Now I have a rifle that I'm proud to own, and will use constantly.  That's what a rifle is for, to me.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 5, 2008)

Screw the Naysayers!!!!!! It's your rifle, and I think it is a dandy!!

I have a little Trapper in 44 Mag and am looking for a mate in 30/30.

My 94 collection is small, but has some nice rifles in it. The crown jewel from the sentimental standpoint is a 1940s era 94 in 32 Win Special. It was my granddad's shark killin rifle on his boat. Can't remember how many Blue Sharks I watched him shoot as a boy. We fished for Albacore off the California coast and the sharks would swarm when we got into the Albies...... Grandpa would blast heck out of em.....

He was wide open- we had three staples on the "Ichi Ban"-  Jack Daniels, 7 Up and the little packs of Kraft Cheese and Crackers... Lord, I should write a book.

Anyhoo, NICE RIFLE!!!!!!!!!!

Memories.............


----------



## VANCE (Oct 6, 2008)

wildcatt said:


> they made a trapper 16" in 30/30.I dont know if you have been in a tunnel but winchesters are made no longer and have you seen the prices in gun shows.pre 64 run $700.they are going to have new ones but they will be made in japan.



the owner that shot that rifle removed any "collectibilty"(sp??) not to mention the box & papers were not included.


nice conversion it looks nice


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 6, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Screw the Naysayers!!!!!! It's your rifle, and I think it is a dandy!!
> 
> 
> ......



No naysaying here, I think it looks great either way.  Just my preference, I would have drug it through the mud and shot it just like it was. No speculating going on.  I just happen to love the 94s and I like the fact it was different than the run of the mill and would have left it alone and used it.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 6, 2008)

Gold? No thanks. I'm not a pimp. I think the rifle looks awesome (which literally means awe inspiring) just like it is. Aint trying to be a suck up, but I had to tell you again, NICE RIFLE! As far as Winchester not making the 94 anymore; that's on them not on you. Shoot the crap out of it and enjoy!


----------



## GA1dad (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it!!!!

I had one that had been shortened,,,,,,, wish I had never parted with it. Still got a picture of the old gal though.

P.S.- I swapped it to a member here, who swapped it again. If any of you have it now, I'd like to buy it back.


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 4, 2008)

That is a nice looking and I do not blame you at all.  In fact, I like it better now than before and agree with you 100% with not owning a gun you can't shoot.  Like stated above, find what ammo it likes to eat and post up some 100 yard group pics, I would love to see what groups it is holding.  One question, you going to put a scope on it or not?


----------



## cmshoot (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not gonna scope it.  With 170grn Federal Power Shocks I'm holding 3" groups at 100yds with the irons.  Gonna try a few more loads through it, but I'm pretty pleased with the accuracy of the Feds.


----------



## guesswho (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you given thought to the Hornady Leverlotion with the soft polymer tips.  Just currious.

Nice gun by the way, it gives me an idea for my old 94, 

Here are few pics of before and after of my first dura coat.


----------



## goldhound56 (Nov 17, 2008)

The gun looks Great !!!!


----------



## nutzmcg (Dec 14, 2008)

Dangit i love that thing i wish i had it for the hunt im goin on this christmas  nothin like a short little rifle that has some punch  rock on man its your gun now


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 14, 2008)

GuessWho, the Duracoat job looks great.

I haven't tried the LeverEvolution stuff in it.  I'm keeping it a bit "old school" and am gonna use 170grn Silvertips in it.  That's my favorite load in .30-30, along with the old PMC Starfire load they don't make anymore.


----------

